# MSIEXEC.EXe missing



## rkba6 (Apr 19, 2004)

i am trying to download norton antivirus but it said it needs to install microsoft windows installer. the thing where i am totally lost is it said file msiexec.exe is missing, pease help. I am on disablity so i cann't afford to pay for it so pleas etell me what to do


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please don't post duplicates for the same problem.

I believe you have an answer that will help you on your other thread here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t222008.html

Cookie


----------

